# Circuito electrico de iluminacion con led, celda solar y bateria de Ni-Cd



## wiston (Ene 7, 2009)

amigos del foro de electronica.
Estoy trabajando en jardineria y soy un fanático de la electronica. Tengo en casa un monton de farolillos solares de jardin que no funcionan por motivos diferentes, pero los intento reparar o en algunos casos hacer uno nuevo con componentes de los otros. Tengo el problema de que no se bien como es el esquema del circuito electronico del conjunto del farolillo y seria de gran ayuda si alguno podría facilitarmele.

Un saludo


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 8, 2009)

Debería haber una bobina de 3 patas con nucleo sólido, transitor de 3 patas, diodo de 2 patas y una fotocélula aparte de los componentes que mencionas para que se paresca algo al circuito que conozco.
Si no proporcionas unas fotos, marca y modelo (si de casualidad alguien tiene uno igual), se complica muchísimo responderte.


----------



## wiston (Ene 8, 2009)

muchas gracias amigo!
Tengo unas preguntillas que hacerte; en el circuito que me has faciltado, aparece una bobina pero no una fotocelula, ¿cual es la funcion de la bobina?los circuitos que yo tengo no tienen bobina


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 8, 2009)

No soy adivino, mi gente: ¡No se cúal es el circuito que tienes!
Venga unas fotos o un diagrama ¿Vale?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 8, 2009)

Hola.
El la dirección que te han dado busca este tema - Solar Powered Garden Light - 
http://www.cappels.org/dproj/ledpage/leddrv.htm#Solar_Powered_Garden_Light

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## wiston (Ene 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias amigos!
El tema de los farolillos de jardín esta de momento solucionado, ahora quiero hacer un circuito que con una celda solar, pueda iluminar un led pero cuando accione un interruptor, no que se accione solo mediante una celula fotoelectrica. Es decir, durante el dia, cuando yo quiera encender el led pulso el interruptor y este utilizara la energia solar para encenderse, y cuando quiera le apago. Y que el circuito disponga de una batería para que por el día se cargue y por la noche sea utilizada para encender el led. Si me podríais facilitar el circuito estaria muy agradecido. Muchas gracias colegas.


----------

